# Stock ice cubes



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja loves ice !! And a friend if mine told me she uses some fat from the meat she cooks, mixes it with water and freezes it ???

Have you tried this and what are the cons of doing this if i wanted to try it ?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes I have done it in the summer when it*s crazy hot, but never in the fall/winter hehe.. I used apple juice and chicken soup  pros are that it chills them down in the summer...don*t think there is any cons....?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Yes I have done it in the summer when it*s crazy hot, but never in the fall/winter hehe.. I used apple juice and chicken soup  pros are that it chills them down in the summer...don*t think there is any cons....?


Out flat is like a oven sometimes but i woukd only give her one every now and then.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never tried that but I have seen that they sell something called freezy pups which sound similar and are made of organic chicken broth and other things.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi we have the freezy pup tray to make bone shapes ice cubes with  came with some mixtures too, but you don*t need them


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> I've never tried that but I have seen that they sell something called freezy pups which sound similar and are made of organic chicken broth and other things.


Really ? Sounds good will google them


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the freezy pup tray as well but only got it for thetray lol


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> I have the freezy pup tray as well but only got it for thetray lol


Hehe how do you make your cubes ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sammyp said:


> Hehe how do you make your cubes ?


I like to freshly squeeze fruit like melons for them and make it into cubes^.^ u can also make ice cream from frozen bananas! I did this recently to eat. U take bananas out of peel and chop upand freeze then next day put in blender and it urns into a ice cream texture magic! I like to add soy milk for flavor and some honey.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> I like to freshly squeeze fruit like melons for them and make it into cubes^.^ u can also make ice cream from frozen bananas! I did this recently to eat. U take bananas out of peel and chop upand freeze then next day put in blender and it urns into a ice cream texture magic! I like to add soy milk for flavor and some honey.


Way to think outside the box! I could never be as creative as you. My head just doesn't open up that much when I look at fruit :lol: I should try that banana ice cream with Gabe, though! The last thing that kid needs is real ice cream... Haha!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Very smart pigeonsheep <3 thanks for the tip


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> I like to freshly squeeze fruit like melons for them and make it into cubes^.^ u can also make ice cream from frozen bananas! I did this recently to eat. U take bananas out of peel and chop upand freeze then next day put in blender and it urns into a ice cream texture magic! I like to add soy milk for flavor and some honey.


Jeeze sug, what a fantastic idea!!! I'll have to tell my nutrition peeps about that one


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> I like to freshly squeeze fruit like melons for them and make it into cubes^.^ u can also make ice cream from frozen bananas! I did this recently to eat. U take bananas out of peel and chop upand freeze then next day put in blender and it urns into a ice cream texture magic! I like to add soy milk for flavor and some honey.


I think I just feel in love with you lmao 
That sounds yummy and will defo be trying that thank you !!


----------

